# My Shihtzu puppy keeps having loose stools



## peackie76 (Jan 5, 2009)

My 13 week old shihtzu Charlie has had loose poo since i had him 10 days ago he was on dry beta puppy food but wasnt eating it hardly at all he just kept picking at it (not emptying a dish all day)so i changed him on to boiled chicken and rice which he does eat but slowly and after 4 days he still has loose poos. He is well in himself doesnt appear unwell i have vets in the morning for his final vacination is there anything else i can try to stop his diahreah as every couple of hours he needs to go out what do you think everyone !!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

peackie76 said:


> My 13 week old shihtzu Charlie has had loose poo since i had him 10 days ago he was on dry beta puppy food but wasnt eating it hardly at all he just kept picking at it (not emptying a dish all day)so i changed him on to boiled chicken and rice which he does eat but slowly and after 4 days he still has loose poos. He is well in himself doesnt appear unwell i have vets in the morning for his final vacination is there anything else i can try to stop his diahreah as every couple of hours he needs to go out what do you think everyone !!!!


Puppies often get loose or diarrhoea like stools from stress because of leaving mum and littermates and re-locating, its not unusual providing they are bright alert, playing, interested in things and otherwise completely well in themselves, it usually settled down as they adjust. Usually if they are not going excessively and its just a matter of consistency its not actually diarrhoea but just the stress.

If he is going very frequently or excessively though in number of times and its especially loose it could be something more. Its not usually recommended to change food suddenly and abruptly as that can cause loose motions too especially if on top of stress from changing environment. Usually dogs do well on chicken boiled no skin and plain boiled rice or white fish no skin and check for small bones and plain boiled rice, often that sorts it out as its a light easily digestible resting diet, usually you see an improvement within 24/36 hours if not normal and it then usually gets better from then on. Occaionally some dogs don't do well on chicken (skin will not help as its full of fat so no skin should be given) You could try him on white fish instead. Another thing that often helps along with the resting diet is pro texin prokolin, it contains kaolin, pectin and a pre and pro biotic that helps calm the gut, solidify the motions and puts back good gut bacteria needed for a healthy digestion, that you can get from vets but is cheaper on line from vet pharmacies.

Only other thoughts for very loose frequent motions or diarrhoea that doesn't settle, it can be caused by a worm load roundworms are common in pups, breeders should begin worming at around 2 weeks or at least when weaning begins, they should then be wormed every 2/3 weeks until 12 weeks old, then monthly up to 6 months old, then after 6 months as adults every 3/4 months. Depending on how he was previously wormed at the breeders and since you have got him, if his wormings not up to date that may even be the problem.

There are sometimes other parasites seen in some pups too like protozoan parasites such as giardia and coccidia, not all wormers do these they can cause persistent diarrhoea. Other causes can sometimes be bacterial infection. If diarrhoea persists then vets will often do a fecal sample to rule these out.

You will need to tell your vet anyway especially if he has loose and frequent diarrhoea as usually vaccinations shouldn't be given if a pup is suspected of incubating an illness or unwell.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Change of water is quite a big problem too, when our pups go OR when we have a new charge come to us I always bring a couple of large bottles of their water and gradually mix with ours to make the changeover. When we travel ours have bottled water from the supermarket. 

Try a little cornflour on the food sometimes helps bind them. Just about half a teaspoon.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

After ten days of severe diarrhoea in a thirteen week old puppy I'm surprised you even still have a dog to be honest. 

He should have been at the vets long ago - definitely take him in the morning but whatever you do, DON'T let him has his vaccination.


----------



## peackie76 (Jan 5, 2009)

i had him at the vets 7 days ago and he took his temperature and said he didnt appear ill and he thought it would settle on its own i wouldnt have left him that long without vets advice sorry i didnt explain that i would never leave a puppy more than a few days if i hadnt had vets advice. we are off to vets in an hour again


----------



## peackie76 (Jan 5, 2009)

tashi said:


> Change of water is quite a big problem too, when our pups go OR when we have a new charge come to us I always bring a couple of large bottles of their water and gradually mix with ours to make the changeover. When we travel ours have bottled water from the supermarket.
> 
> Try a little cornflour on the food sometimes helps bind them. Just about half a teaspoon.


thankyou for the advice everyone will update you after vets visit this morning he is still playful and drinking plenty but i never thought about the water.


----------



## peackie76 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Puppies often get loose or diarrhoea like stools from stress because of leaving mum and littermates and re-locating, its not unusual providing they are bright alert, playing, interested in things and otherwise completely well in themselves, it usually settled down as they adjust. Usually if they are not going excessively and its just a matter of consistency its not actually diarrhoea but just the stress.
> 
> If he is going very frequently or excessively though in number of times and its especially loose it could be something more. Its not usually recommended to change food suddenly and abruptly as that can cause loose motions too especially if on top of stress from changing environment. Usually dogs do well on chicken boiled no skin and plain boiled rice or white fish no skin and check for small bones and plain boiled rice, often that sorts it out as its a light easily digestible resting diet, usually you see an improvement within 24/36 hours if not normal and it then usually gets better from then on. Occaionally some dogs don't do well on chicken (skin will not help as its full of fat so no skin should be given) You could try him on white fish instead. Another thing that often helps along with the resting diet is pro texin prokolin, it contains kaolin, pectin and a pre and pro biotic that helps calm the gut, solidify the motions and puts back good gut bacteria needed for a healthy digestion, that you can get from vets but is cheaper on line from vet pharmacies.
> 
> ...


the breeder said she had wormed him and she gave me a diet sheet and some of his food but he just wasnt eating it so with the diahreah we put him on chicken and rice and the vet thought that would settle him hopefully we will get him sorted at the vets today thanks again for all the advice x


----------



## peackie76 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quick update went to vets she examined him thoroughly took his temperature and weighed him all ok he has put on a bit of weight so she said to try puppy sensitive foods and gradually change him a spoon at a time and see if he fares better on that so hopefully he will improve on that I feel better now he has been seen thanks again all for your help and advice x


----------

